# Baitcaster guys?



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

I know it's not too popular on the panhandle, but I am curious to see if there are any low profile baitcast guys that inshore fish... It's almost exclusively baitcast once you get west of Mississippi. Just curious how much has made it this way.


----------



## DHB699 (Oct 1, 2009)

I love my baitcasters I fish inshore from Ft Walton to St Marks. I can cast farther and work topwater baits without having to worry about slack line on the the spool. Just my 2cents:thumbup:


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

I use my Ambassadors all the time in the Bay,Penns in the Gulf.

Robin


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

I love them I use Abu Garcia revo stx high speeds with 30lb braid!!!!


----------



## knowphish (Apr 26, 2010)

Me too!!!!!!!!!!!! I switched to Diawa Coastals when I switched from freshwater. I use them, mostly, to toss topwaters and hardware.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I grew up bass fishing in North Alabama and all I ever used was baitcasters. So naturally I love using them for most inshore applications and I have tried a bunch of them. My favorite is the Daiwa Zillion Coastal. It is super light weight, has a lightning fast retrieve, and cast a mile. I have landed many slot reds, a few bullreds, and a jack creavelle on it with no problem. They are expensive but once you use one you will not want to put it down.


----------



## traqem (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't use spinning reels at all. 90% of the time I use Shimano Curado 100s because they're so compact and lite. Otherwise, Curado 200s.


----------



## g8rvet (May 24, 2011)

I grew up fishing 100% baitcasters for bass. As I changed to a salwater fishermen, I tended to wade fish a lot and switched to spinners for easier casting. Now that I am boating again, I am picking up the baitcasters too.


----------



## fwbdave (Nov 29, 2009)

I use a Shmano Calcutta 200gtb. I just dont like the low profiles. No specific reason, just prefer the round feel. also mine has a larger opening to the spool and my big fat thumb can thumb the spool better.


----------



## wetley49 (Sep 25, 2010)

I use all baitcasters. My wife even uses them. All of mine are from my bass fishing days as well. So far I've used them for 5 years in the bays and offshore shallow reefs and have had no problems.


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

After 30+ years of using them, I settled on Shimano Bantam Curado's...... They are my all time favorite now.... On my Kayak or the boat for inland I use mostly the CU 200 and if contemplating bigger game I occasionally use the 300.... The 300 is like a low profile towing winch that fits in the palm of your hand...


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

My screen name says it all .

low-pro , round body , I love 'em and use them all .


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

different tools for different jobs. I just went to Cabelas to try to find a left handed Penn 209 or 309 for my daughter...no such luck. I ended up buying her a stout spinning reel. (we'll be snapper fishing soon) I love my ambassadors for when there's not a lot of wind or when I'm bass fishing...but when I have to throw lie shrimp into the wind on a popping cork, a spinning reel for me every time. I DO feel more control over a fish with a bait caster than any other reel though.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I too favor the Daiwa Coastal. I still like the Curado as well, but for the money I feel like I'm getting just as much value out of the Coastal.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:


fwbdave said:


> I use a Shmano Calcutta 200gtb. I just dont like the low profiles. No specific reason, just prefer the round feel. also mine has a larger opening to the spool and my big fat thumb can thumb the spool better.


----------



## Scoutmaster (Oct 18, 2007)

Does anyone know anything about Avet reels? I'm considering an SX MC.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

I have a shimano corrsiar 400 with box on a allstar rod for sale, if any of you baitcasters are interested let me know.


----------

